# Wide or fish eye lens more use?



## Trophy#185

Hi, bough a Sony Nex 5 (with 2 lenses) start of the year and love it.

Looking to buy some extra piece and looking at either a wide angle or fishe eye lens attatchment. I know it all depends on what I shoot etc. I shoot most things (cars, people, scenery etc)

But which one would be of most use in peoples opinions? Just looking for some help as I can only afford one for the time being.


----------



## NickTB

Loads of good info here mate

http://forums.dpreview.com/forums/forum.asp?forum=1042

Edit.
I would go wide as a fish eye will be less adaptable than a wide angle lens


----------



## wookey

I'd go wide as it is much more versatile.


----------



## Buck

Agree with Nick

You can get some great shots with a fish eye but it is quite niche. 

I'd go for the wide options.


----------



## Brazo

I have the Nex 3 and both the fish eye and wide angle attachments. Both are superb quality but the wide angle gets far more use. Fish eye does put a smile on my face though.

Anyway get saving as Nex system has some great new lenses coming out.


----------



## james_death

Cant see fish eye been used much unless thats your thing for the big curved mirror look...

Unless you are big into landscapes cant see the wide been used that much either, even if your into landscapes an 18mm zoom would be fine and the stitching for panoramas has come on leaps and bounds.


----------



## Brazo

James the kit zoom is crap at 18mm but becomes very Sharp at 24.


----------



## james_death

Brazo said:


> James the kit zoom is crap at 18mm but becomes very Sharp at 24.


Thats it if the kit one is pants then wide for sure...:thumb:


----------



## Trophy#185

Brazo said:


> I have the Nex 3 and both the fish eye and wide angle attachments. Both are superb quality but the wide angle gets far more use. Fish eye does put a smile on my face though.
> 
> Anyway get saving as Nex system has some great new lenses coming out.


Thanks everyone. Just had look at the Sony site, quite a few lenses coming out, guess I know what I'm asking santa for


----------

